#   >  1

## lbert

,    1
     " "
  ??

----------


## BorisG

...   1  ,     ?
 ,  ...  ...   :Frown:

----------


## misne

> ...   1  ,     ?
>  ,  ...  ...



       1    .    , ?

----------


## BorisG

> 1


     .  :Wink:        ,     "".
    () ,  ,  .  :Wink:

----------


## lbert

> () ,  ,  .


  , -    
  ? -??

----------


## ... ...

> , -    
>   ? -??


  ,    ,    ..               2006 ,    - ,      -      ..   :Smilie:      ,             ..  -  !!!

----------


## AlinaM

*Albert*,   .
*......,*

----------


## madman64

,       
        Linux?

----------

...

----------


## madman64

> ...


 .         ,      Linux

----------


## BorisG

> .


      ,  .  :Wink:  



> ...


    ,   ,          .  .       .



> ,


    ?    Windows.  :yes:  



> Linux


  ?   ? 
,   ,   ...   .

----------

....         .     -      ,      6 .

----------


## Devin 001

1.

----------

-  .     1 .     -  ,       ( ,    ).         ,       .        .     ( )  500    (-   1000  ),              .  -        .

----------


## ... ...

> -        .


  :Wow:  !

----------


## Foster

,     ... (),   ,          ...
     1...      3 (   :"   ")...    .  1   .    ....  :Cool:

----------


## Foster

1   ...

----------


## BorisG

> 1   ...


   .  :Wink: 
, ,   ,  .  :Wink:

----------

> ,     ... (),   ,          ...
>      1...      3 (   :"   ")...    .  1   .    ....


...            .

        1.             , 1        .
          1    :Smilie: 

        1 ?

   1          ?
      SQL ?

----------


## -()

> -  .     1 .


            .       1    -              ,     (    1 -        2  )



> -  ,       ( ,    ).


   ?  ...



> .     ( )  500    (-   1000  ),              .  -        .


     ,              -  .    (       ) .   , ,   ( )  .
         (     -   )     ???




> ...            .
> 
>         1.             , 1        .
>           1   
> 
>         1 ?
> 
>    1          ?
>       SQL ?


   1      -       (     1 -    -> 


> 1          ?


          -    ,     ).    1   -         -    ,     .
       -               1
-------------





> . 
> , ,   ,  .


       1
            -        -     (       )-     .
         .

----------


## ... ...

*-()*, 


> 1 -        2


          1? 


> , ,   ( )  .


     .      .   ,      ,      .           .   ,     .    1    ,      ,  ,  ,    .         ,    .      ,        .  ,   -         - .
           .    .
  -     - .        .               ,   ,   ______.   :Big Grin: 
    "?"  : ",             ..."  -..

----------


## Foster

"?"  : ",             ..."  -..

5 .... :Smilie:

----------

(17) "     1   ..."     ,   .
(20) "   1   -         -    ,     ."  1:   ,   .      (  , ).    .

----------


## Foster

:         ( ,  ).   001 0502 6000000 412 241 - 20000.( ).      (  241) ,         ,       .   1?

----------

,    ,        , , -,   .         ,        .       , , 3 .    -    -  :Smilie: .

----------


## Foster

,        ...   5.

----------


## Foster

, ,   ...

----------

,    -     ,      ? ..      : **?

----------


## Foster



----------


## Liosik-Yar

, .

    ,           . 

       ()  8 .       ,   1,      (  ),        1   (,   ).

      ,  ,          (  )   1 (  ).    1     .   ,    md-  1,          ,     .

    1 -    .       (   ..),        -    .   1          (,   ..) -    ,         .

 1-, ,     -  ()  3-  : .,   ,  ( 3  ),  +.        ,     .ert-      .  , ,       ,       ".;;+;:",     ,       .

   (ABL  VB-  1) ,  ,    .  ABL  1-,  ,         -  1-     (   ),            ,   Ctrl+Shift+  -        ,   Ctrl+ -    .

   ,     ,   ,       . 1      (  ), ,     .      ,      .  ""   ""      .

           ,     -   ,        ,       .

----------

"      (   ..),        -    ."  -.     ?
"  1          (,   ..) -    ,         .
"   .      ,   . 
" 1-, ,     -  ()  3-  : .,   ,  ( 3  ),  +"     -     ,     .
"  ,    md-  1,          ,     ."    ,    .

----------


## Liosik-Yar

:
3.    ,  10-15   (      ,   1,  ,        - md-),   15      -  

2.  ,    1- ,    ,    211,  1101100; : 140120     213,  1102000;  140120.      

3. ,        (,        )     -. , ,    :

 211-1101100-140120
 211-1101100-140120   213-1102000-140120

1 211-1101100-140120
2 211-1101100-140120   213-1102000-140120

....

 10 211-1101100-140120
 10- 211-1101100-140120   213-1102000-140120

    -            .

----------


## Liosik-Yar

,   ?    ,  1 -    ,   , ,     -   .   ,   ,  ,           ,    -  -    ,      ,        .

 ,   ,   ,    1   .      ,   ,   1,    ,          . 

 , ,    ,  ,        ,            ,  1  .

----------

(32) (3-1)      ,    -  ,       .   ?
(2)  ,    (, ,  ,    ),        .        .
(3)      ?           . RTFM, .
  1          ...    ?
      ""      ,  ,     .
(33)    ,  ""     .  1-       ?

----------


## Liosik-Yar

> (32) (3-1)      ,    -  ,       .   ?


   - , ?




> (2)  ,   
>  (, ,  ,    ),        .


     /,     ?  , ,  ?




> (3)      ?           . RTFM, .
>   1          ...    ?
>       ""      ,  ,     .


   , ..   1- ,   . ,  ,    ,    ,    -    



> (33)    ,  ""     .  1-       ?


   ,       1  ,        .         ,   ?

----------

(35) "   - , ?" ,     ,    .        .
"     /,     ?  , ,  ?"
 :Smilie:     ,     !    -?!    ,    ,    .   ,       , ,  -       ,  .
"   -    "    ,   .       -   ,  ,     .
"        ,   ?"   , , ,    .    -    1: ,    .

----------


## Liosik-Yar

(36)    -    1: ,    .

  .     ,  CJ447 ( )  ,      (.    (CJ1238) -    7.70.021.     ( ) -    XML- 

 <table identifier=" " connectionno="3">
  <tablename>CJ447</tablename> 
 - <fields>
  <field fieldno="1" name="" dbname="iddoc" type="CHAR" size="9" /> 
  <field fieldno="2" name="" dbname="ids" type="CHAR" size="9" /> 
  <field fieldno="3" name="" dbname="idalg" type="CHAR" size="4" /> 
  <field fieldno="5" name="" dbname="result" type="FLT" /> 
  <field fieldno="6" name="" dbname="dateb" type="FLT" prjclass="2" /> 
  <field fieldno="7" name="" dbname="datee" type="FLT" prjclass="2" /> 
  <field fieldno="8" name="" dbname="period" type="CHAR" size="9" /> 
  <field fieldno="15" name="" dbname="sp448" type="FLT" /> 
  <field fieldno="16" name="" dbname="sp449" type="FLT" /> 
  </fields>
  </table>

 ,   idalg  ,   ,           .  , ,       - -  ,    ,           , , ,  ,  ,      ,        1          .    ,    10      (  -        ),     10    -  ? - (,      ,    )     .             ,        ,   (     1        -         ,       -  ,       " "),  , . 
  ,  ,      SQL,    ,       (.         )     ,      ,       -  .  ,     ,        2    (, ,    1 )?              ( sc16).


  ,  -   1:    10% ,        ,           5 (   /     2    / 6 -        -       ),  ,         ,       1:.

       1,      ,    1:       ,    .
, - -       ,       .             -    .

----------


## Margo_83

:

       2,5 .

   . 
  " ".
 -  ,  ,   , .
             .
     ,    - " ,     ". 
         .

     -            .
         -  -  ,        -    .

    -   .  
    -      ,       ,     .       . 

P.S.     !    ,            !

----------


## BorisG

> , - -       ,


      . 



> .


         .



> ,  -   1:    10%


  .



> -    .


    .
  ,   **       ,  3 .,       (, ),       1 . 



> - -


  :quest: 

ps:       ,        ,    "     "

ps: ps:     .         ""?   ,        .     ?

----------


## Liosik-Yar

,        ,      , ,   "".    -     . 
  -    .      -     ,    . 
, ,      ,  ,      ,       .     . , , ,   . , ,   -...
    -  ,   1 ,      ,     ,   .         .

----------


## ... ...

*Liosik-Yar*, 


> .,   ,  ( 3  ),  *+*


  -  :Smilie: 



> ,


  ,          .  ,      - .       .

----------


## Liosik-Yar

,   ...

  "    - ",       :Smilie:     ,   .         ,  ..  Windows   (,   ,     ...),

----------


## ... ...

*Liosik-Yar*, !      


> 


  :quest:   :Wow:

----------


## ... ...

...     :Frown:

----------


## ... ...

..

----------


## Liosik-Yar

,   ,   ,   "    - "     .       .    ,  ". . "  "  -  "  :Smilie:

----------


## Liosik-Yar

?        Word'   Excel',     .

----------


## ... ...

..  




> ,


  ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ... ...



----------


## BorisG

> ,        ,      , , .


  .    ,       "  ",    .
 ... ,   .



> -     ,    .


 **  ,       .       ,  **     ,       .



> -  ,   1 , .


  :Wow:       ,   ?  :Stick Out Tongue:  
   1       .       . 
     ,        ...  .    ""       .  :Stick Out Tongue:  
  ,    .       1 .   .  3 - 4 .    ,          .

  ,      , ... "  ,     ..."    -        .  :Wink:      ?  :Wink: 
...     .      . 

ps:   ,  .   **   ,       ,     ,   ,  ,      .  :yes:

----------

> 


  ,  .

----------


## Liosik-Yar

,         -   ?   ,     ,      85%   , 90%    , 90%    , 70%    , 80%    ,    .  ,    89 .    ,    .

"   -        ."      ,   .     ,   - .

       :
"  ,  .       ,       ,     ,   ,  ,      "

----------


## Liosik-Yar

,    .       ...

----------

, ,     .   ,         ,    . ,             (    ).  ,     ,   ( )   ,    , ,     ..

----------


## ... ...

> 85%


  ?!   :Wow:

----------


## ... ...

**, 


> ,  .


   ?!   :Wow:            ?

----------

> **,    ?!             ?


,  ?             " ".    ?  ,   ,    .     ,    - ,     .   ,     -   !!!  . 
        "". ( , )     "" ,      ,   "", -      -  .

----------


## Liosik-Yar

,        ,   ,   ,    ,   .

----------

,   ,  ,  1,     ,  ,            72, ,   -        :
-"    ???..."
-"    -  ..."

    ...
  ,     -     ,  -  .             .     . -,       ,   (   ,   - ). -,  .,     ,     ,   ,     -     .        ,    -  ,  .
   ,   "   -     . ,    ,    ".    ,     ,         !!!

----------


## Fosihas

> -"    ???..."
> -"    -  ..."



      ? (   )

----------


## ... ...

**, 


> ,  ?


 ! -!   :Stick Out Tongue:        (,     )        :Wink: 



> "


     ? ...     :Cool:   :Stick Out Tongue: 




> "". ( , )     "" ,      ,   "", -      -  .


   !  !   :Big Grin:

----------


## ... ...

**, 


> ,     -     ,  -


    .   ,   .  .. . 




> *  ,     .*    1    ,

----------


## ... ...

*Liosik-Yar*, -..       ,  85% )

----------


## Liosik-Yar

4.11. ,

----------


## ...

> **,  
> 
>    !  !


 ,         ,        . 
 ,        ,    ,    1   ...     ,   3    .     -   ,  .  ,    .  -  ,   ,    ,     .

----------


## ... ...

* ...*, ... 
, ,  ,              :Cool: 




> 


 ,          ?   :Smilie: 

,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Liosik-Yar

,      .   14  , 2         -  85%   .  ,  80% -         .

----------


## ... ...

*Liosik-Yar*, 


> ,  80%


  :Smilie:   -    20%    :Smilie: 
            .    ,     ,  .      ,       . ,   ,  .    .                    :Smilie: 

*Liosik-Yar*,       ?      ?

----------


## Liosik-Yar

:
1. 
2. 

 .  -  40%  

    -   .
     "  " -      :
1.    -
2. . 
3. . 
4.  -
5.  -

      ,    -    , ,    ,        -  .

----------

(37) "  "   :Big Grin:    .  ,     -  ,   !?    .   (37) -  ,           . .
" ,   idalg  ,   ,           "  :Wow:  . :     ,      -       .        RTFM,              -        .      ... , - ... 
" .    ,    10      (  -        ),     10   " , ,  .   ,   - !!!???          ,   ,   ,            .        .
"     1        -         ,"         .        .
"        ,       1:."    !        1: .     :Smilie: .
"  ,  -   1:    10% "        100% .
(40)  BorisG           :yes:  . ,  ,              :Big Grin:  .
(37) " , ,       - -  "   .      "" -     .
http://www.1c.ru/news/pressrelise.jsp?id=684
http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/soluti...lutionID=53370
http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/soluti...lutionID=50925
http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/soluti...lutionID=30449
http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/soluti...olutionID=9090
http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/soluti...lutionID=18275
http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/soluti...olutionID=3261

----------

.

 . .        . .   .  1.    .

----------


## Margo_83

> http://www.1c.ru/news/pressrelise.jsp?id=684
> http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/soluti...lutionID=53370
> http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/soluti...lutionID=50925
> http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/soluti...lutionID=30449
> http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/soluti...olutionID=9090
> http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/soluti...lutionID=18275
> http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/soluti...olutionID=3261



     ?

----------


## Fosihas

*Margo_83*,   . ,     .       .

----------


## Fosihas

> .
> 
>  . .        . .   .  1.    .


http://www.krista.ru/products/stimate.htm

----------


## BorisG

> ,         -   ?


 -        .
       80% (    ),     **     ,      (        ). 



> ,     ,      ...


   ,   .
      ,   ,     ,      ,         1.  :Stick Out Tongue:  
      , ,   ,        .      .    .  :Wink: 



> ,    .


 .     ,    9%   20 .  :Wink: 



> ,   - .


     .
       ,       ,      1.   ...
       .  :Wink:

----------


## ... ...

*Liosik-Yar*, .        :Smilie:

----------

(72)       ( 2002  2006),        ,              .     ,      ,  , ,  ...  ,  100  2000 .

----------


## Margo_83

> ,   ,     ,      ,         1.


BorisG,   .
 -        . 
 -      .
  -        (  ).

    (  )    100% .
  Liosik-Yar      .

----------


## Fosihas

> BorisG,   .
> 
>     (  )    100% .
>   Liosik-Yar      .


       . ..          .   ,      .
    .

      .

----------


## ... ...

*Margo_83*, 


> (  )    100%


    ,  100%      .     - ?   :Wink: 



> Liosik-Yar


  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ... ...

,   . 
*Liosik-Yar*  :Smilie:  ( )
  58  


> 14


  :Wink: 
           131-,    13. 
.
     ,             1.       ,                    . ,  ,  ,   1.
-...    80%     . 
 ,   ,       .

----------

!
   ,       -  ....

    ,   : "   ?"

     ,                        .
      ...
    .

  :      !!!

      ...
    .    ...


 ...       ,        ...

        -  ...

     , ................

----------


## ....

> ,  ,          (  )   1 (  ).

----------


## 555

> -,       ,   (   ,   - ).


,                      :Smilie: 




> -,  .,     ,


 -         .
         ,         ...
         .

     ?   .      ,    :Smilie: 
  ?

----------

"   -?
    ,   - ." (   )

----------


## KAV4414

02-35.  ,

----------


## 89

> ..


  ,   ,    ""   " " -""   "       " =>5000000

----------


## ... ...

*89*, 


> ,   ,    ""   " " -""   "       " =>5000000


      ""     ...   :Wink: 
 ,  ,  ,   ?!   :Cool:

----------


## user_89

,

----------


## ... ...

*user_89*, 


> 


  :Wow:  - ..  .... ?!   :Wow:    , , ,       .

----------


## user_89

""    ,        ,       .    ,     ,  "",     -    .   ,     ,      "1"      "1",    ,   . ,  "1"  -    .    ,   ?  ,      ,        ?  ?         "Yaffile, Interbase, Firebirde"? ?     ? 
 100      ,     ,     .      ,   ""     ,    ,        .    3-4  ,    .

----------


## user_89

> *user_89*,   - ..  .... ?!     , , ,       .


   ,    ...

     ,    ,  ,     .      ,       , ,     . :yes:

----------


## ... ...

*user_89*, 


> 


  :yes:  



> ,


  :yes: 



> 


 :Stick Out Tongue: pks:

----------


## Margo_83

> ""    ,        ,


 ,  1   ?   ?
   " -",    -   .    ,   ()  .      "" -     .

  :       (  40%   )     ,  ,    .
       (   ).

----------


## ... ...

*Margo_83* 


> ,  1   ?   ?


         .  ,     700 .. ( )   200 ..   . 



> (  40%   )     ,  ,    .


     .       


> 


     .     ,     .

----------


## user_89

> ,  1   ?   ?


Margo_83    .     ,     ,            "" .

   ""           .   ...   - ""   ,    ,  ""    ,       "         "       "  ",            ""        . 

     ,    .        "",    ,      ,      ,      .

----------


## Margo_83

> Margo_83    .     ,     ,           "" .


   1 ()    :Smilie:  




> ""


.




> - ""   ,


 




> ,    .        "",    ,      ,      ,      .


  . 

,    .        ,   ,    (   ).

      -  ,    .       90%  .    : 

:     :
  1. ...  
  2. .... 
  3. .... 

: ,     .

  ,      ,     .       . ,      .

----------


## Chukawata

,        .        ()  ,     (,   )     (  )   .      ,    ,   ,   ,  / .
   ,      : ,          .       : "     ,     --  !   ,      ."   ,   ,  .  ,        --   .
           . -,        . -,      : 1    ,   --  .        :    N-         ( )        1:+,   ,     .

----------


## VLDMR

> : "     ,     --  !   ,      ."   ,   ,  .  ,        --   .


  , , ... ().
    ,       .      ,     .
    "   ",           . 
: - ,    ,     -  "  ",   - "    ".    ,    . . ...   . " "    ,   " "   .  ,   ,       .
    ,  ,    .

----------


## Chukawata

,   .        .   ,   :      .
 , VLDMR,    "",        :      ,  ,    ,     ,    ,   ,      ..      .        --   .
      .  ,  .
 ,   .      (,  -):       ,  .    .   .

----------


## Ann_K

-.    (    ),         !  :Smilie: 
    !

----------

> "   ",           .


      ,   ,             ! (   "-")

----------


## VLDMR

, ,   ...   :



> "     
> ,    ** --  !


  ,   ()



> **    ,


  ():



> (   "-")


 **  ,    ,  " ".  ,    .
     .       .

----------


## Chukawata

,       "".    ,    .
   ,    .       ,   .
*  ,   .   ,  ,  ,     .
*      (, ,  1: , , ,   .)
*       ,   .       :      .
*     .    .
*     .
*     .    .
*    (,  ).

----------


## Margo_83

Chukawata,   -    ? -   .




> * ,   .   ,  ,  ,     .
> *     (, ,  1: , , ,   .)


,    .





> *      ,   .       :      .


.




> .    .


  ?      !
(.  ,    )




> *    .    .


.  .  




> *   (,  ).


 ?         ,            (  ).

----------


## Chukawata

, Margo_83     .
  -.

----------


## Chukawata

.         :  ,  .         .
   .
  -- .
       " ",   --  .          .

     :
*         .
*      .
*      (, )  EXCEL.

----------


## Margo_83

> 


Chukawata,    -        :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Margo_83

> *    (, )  EXCEL.


-    ,      EXCEL!!! 

 ,      EXCEL  :Smilie:  :     (   )
-  
-  1
-  




> *    .


1.  "  " ?
 ,         (-,  40101272  10500),     ( 10100  10601)  .
2.   "  ",    ( 20104  20503)       ( 20503  40101130).
3.       ..




> .


    ? 
             ,        "   " .
  :              ,      .  ,         ()           .

----------


## Chukawata

*     . ,    FIFO-LIFO. ,         . (,     .)
*        ,    (    ):      . ,      ,      ,   .

 Margo_83,
  .       .
  ,   .    "  ",       "  ",       " -" (?!).       ,    " "  .      .          .        ,     ""  . ,      -   --     " ",       .
        ,       .

----------


## Margo_83

> * ,      ,      ,   .


  "  "  .    .  .




> ,      -   --     " ",       .


  :
 - -   . 




> .          .


,     . 




> . ,    FIFO-LIFO.


     ,     ?  -   .

----------

*      . ,  ,   ,  .
*           . ,       (   ).
*     : , , .
*      : , , .     .          .        ,   .
*             .  .    .
*             (    )      : ,  (      ) =   (   ).
*       .       .  ,       1,   ,    ().

----------


## _

> *      : , , .     .          .        ,   .


    .           ""      .   ,           ,    . ,         ,       .         .



> .       .  ,       1,   ,    ().


     :      ,      .    ,           .  .       .

----------

> -.    (    ),         ! 
>     !


    -: 
1.     .
2.    !!! (   ,   , :  - ,  ,   ,       ).

         :
   ,              .

----------


## Yanovskaya

Liosik-Yar        ,       ,  .    ,    ,  ,  ,    ,    .     1           .   .!!!  :Wow:

----------


## Yanovskaya

Liosik-Yar        ,       ,  .    ,    ,  ,  ,    ,    .     1           .   .!!!  :Wow:

----------


## Margo_83

*Yanovskaya*,       ,      . 

 ,      .  ""    ?      ?
        ?

       ,     ()     .    (   ,          ),       .  :Smilie:

----------

-       ,      .       .          2006        ,       ,   .            2006 ,     .      .    1   ,             ,           1,      . !       ,            50000 ,        " !",   14400    1  ,    ,      .
    .                -      .

----------


## ASKet

**          ,         "   ". 




> 2006 ,     .      .


 ,  " "     ,  (-)   ,    .         .




> ,           1


 :Smilie:             .




> 14400    1  ,    ,


  . ,        ,  , ,            " !".

----------


## ASKet

-        . !
     ,           ,         ,      .
 . 
    ""       ( )  "1",           ,      .
   "1"    "",     .    ,   "1"   ,   ,     .

  ,  " ,   ",    .  ,        
 - "   ,           () ?  ,      ,         ?"

----------


## BorisG

> "1"    "",     .


  ...  . 
 ,       ,    70,   107 ( ),    ...  **  ,             ** .

----------


## BorisG

> ,  " ,   ",    .  ,        
>  - "   ,           () ?  ,      ,         ?"


  :Wow:      .
     ,   ,  ,  , , ,      ** ,     ** . 
      . , ,    ,   ,     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ASKet

**,   .  1    ,        .            . 
*?*   .    "",       ""           .

**,   125-  (   )     2007  :Smilie: .      1,    ( 8   ,  !!!),    ,         ,  1,           1    .. " " (  ).
               ?
     ,     .

            .

----------


## DAB

1                :Big Grin:  
  ...




> 1    ,


     ...        ,       :Stick Out Tongue:  
 ...  ,    ,     ...         :Wow:     ...

----------


## antismeta

.   4- ,      "  " (   "").  - "":     ,             "",       ,   "".   "" - ...   , -   5-10   ,    .       ,        ,   ,      . ( " "),      . 
  ,     ""      "", ..   .  . "     ",      ,    .

----------


## Margo_83

> .  4- ,      "  " (   "").  - "":     ,             "",       ,  "".   "" - ... , -   5-10   ,    .       ,        ,   ,      . ( " "),      . 
>   ,    ""      "", ..   .  . "     ",      ,    .


 !

     .   -   .    .

  ,   : "     ?" ,      , (       " "  )    .      ,      ?        ,   ?    ,        -    ,  - . 

 .    -    /   (    ),     /        ?           (  ,     )    . ,  (  )    ,    .    -  .   . 

,  ! ,    !         -        (    "").

..      " "  .        ,  ,       ,     -  .    ,     ?

----------


## Teap

> ,  ,       ,     -  .    ,     ?


 :Wow: 
   !!!  ?!     ?    ,   ?   ?

----------

,   !
 ,  ,     :
   "    " - "Opposite Ltd".        . .  -         ,  , .     -    ,        " " -  :   -   ?      .   ,       2000   -   100   -,    .   ,   2009    ,     ,  . 
            2-  -     "",      2- !!!    -   .     -  ,   .    . 
       P.S.    ,    ,    ,           ...

----------


## Margo_83

,  !




> "    " - "Opposite Ltd".        . .  -         ,  , .


  -    ,   ,    () -  .          .      .  /   (500 , ).       .  ,    . 





> -   ?


  :    ,  - ?  - ?




> P.S.


  ?  :Smilie:  
  ,   .




> ,


     ,     ,     !  :yes:

----------


## Margo_83

> ,   ?   ?


  :Embarrassment:  ! ,       !     :Embarrassment:

----------

.     1.    ,         .   -   -. ,         .            ,   .   ,                     ( ). ,, ,      .  ,               -  .    !

----------


## colorado

!      ,               DBF    .        ,       .          .     ( ),       ,    .           ,   ,                .   -          .                ""          DBF   .               .  ,  ? .

----------


## Teap

> ! ,       !


  .     ,    (,   , ).   , , .     :Big Grin:    ,      .

----------


## dput

!   -,    ""     ( )        . ,          .       ,   ,      .   , ABL  ...  ,  . .

----------


## Margo_83

> -,    ""    ( )        . ,          .


   " "    ,  ,  , " " (.. ).   ,   " "    sql-.

      " " -      /.          ,   (      ).  

!

----------


## Armcomplect Ltd

.    ,     .   -      "",    (-    ,    ,        ""  8 ,     -   ,          ).

, ,   ,   ,      - .    -    ,   ,     ,     -  ,   ,  ,    ,   ,       "".    ,   ,     ,    ,   (, )    ,          "" - ... ,  ,     ,   ,    ,  2005-06          ,     .  ,   ?      ,     ,             .           2006 ,  -      "",      ,     ,    ,   -      .

    ,   .     , ,         . ,            1  . ,  ,     ...

   ,        1 :    (  -  ,   ),  ,       (    )  ,      . ,    ,  , ,  72       ,            ,      .

     (  ). , ,  2-3        .   ,     1,           . ,     Excel'     ,   ,       (  ),               -   .     (ocx)    ,     ,   .

     ,        ,     ,  "     ",       .  ,   , ,   (,  -      ,   ,      ,   1).  ,   1                1.

     -.           ,  " -   ",  "     ,     ,   ".    ,  , -    :Smilie: 

 ,  ,    " "  ,   .          ,          ,       ....   ....,  .  , ,    150 .  ,   -     .         -     10 . : ,        ,    " ".    ,    - - .  ,  - ,       ...

P.S. Margo_83,     ,     (  ,      ),     ,       , ,   .   "" -       :Smilie:

----------


## Teap

.    


> 


  ,  ,    .  ,   ,      1    ,      .     .       ,  .       -  IMHO.
, 


> (  )


   ?     ?   100%    ?     .   ,    1  (),     . 
PS       .    IT  (    )      .

----------


## Margo_83

> Margo_83, пользовательские отчеты зарплаты безнадежно устарели


Не сомневаюсь!   :yes: 




> Нужна лишь "мелочь" - знать назначение таблиц в БД Сметы


  :yes:

----------


## Margo_83

> на обычных пользовательских отчетах ... все можно реализовать намного эффективнее


Уважаемые разработчики АС Смета! (Если Вы читаете эту ветку)
Пожалуйсьта, не трогайте "старую добрую Оборотную ведомость" как есть. Оставьте ее без пользовательских отчетов!!!

----------


## dput

Margo_83,  ,    ,         -4-1  -4-2    "",  -      ,    ...   ?      .  , ,  .     .    -    -  -  .      ?..  .

----------

""   .   .     ,   -       ,  ,     ,  ,    (   52 ),        ,        ..       (   ),        .   "",   ,    :
1.	      
 ,          . 
2.	   ;
3.	  ;
●	     ;
●	   ; 
●	  ; 
●	  (,  , ,  ); 
●	         *.txt  *.xml; 
●	  : 
●	   : 
	,    , ,  ,   ; 
	        ,        ; 
	             ; 
	       ; 
	   (   );
	   ; 
	    ,               

:              .

   , .     ,     ...      .  "".

----------


## Foster

,          ...  , , ,         ...          ,   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## AMM

:  , ,   .

** (.)  (., .)  , ,  ,  ,  ..,  .  ( )  ()  ,    ...  

**  () - ,       ,  ...

IMHO, dixi

----------

,          - .      . 1  .      ,   ,         ..

----------


## Foster

> ,          - .      . 1  .      ,   ,         ..



       ,    , ,      ...,    ,       ...,   , ,   ...,     ,         ...   , ..       ...    ...    ,   ...     ,     ... ...

----------


## BorisG

> ,    , ,      ...,    ,       ...


     .
, , ,  ,    , ..  ** ,   ,   .
   ,      , ,    . , -     **  -  .   ,         .
      - 500 , ..     ,             .        ,    .

----------


## Foster

> .
> , , ,  ,    , ..  ** ,   ,   .
>    ,      , ,    . , -     **  -  .   ,         .
>       - 500 , ..     ,             .        ,    .



, ,   ...      ...     ...    ,    ...   :       ?

----------

(145) "    ,   ..." .    ?

----------

!      ,    :       (  ),     , , ?   , ?

----------


## Margo_83

> !      ,    :       (  ),     , , ?   , ?


:
 (   " ")   :  - - ,  - -    :yes:

----------


## S-agon

> :
>  (   " ")   :  - - ,  - -


  "" ?

----------

> :
>  (   " ")   :  - - ,  - -


  -  ?     ?   ?  : -,        .

----------


## 3



----------

, ,    !  , ,   ,   ,    ,      - . 137           . 168   .   ,  - ,    -   .,

----------

1        ,    1    ,           ,

----------

!      :       ?     .      1  .
 1, .

----------

?

----------

,    .
        .

----------


## Stimate-VS

.




> ,    .


 ,   99.9% .       ,    -     :Smilie: 

   ,  .      


> , ,   ,   ,    ,      - .


.      ( ,       ).    , -       ,      .
       (),    ,     -    ,     (   )     .  ,     ,     - ,     . 
,     ( 1-, ,   -  ).     - ,   ,     ""  . ,      -     ,     (   ).        ""   "" ,      .     1     ,    ,        ,   1-    .  ,     ,  ,      ,   ,   .

P.S. ,  ,      -  .      ,        :Smilie:

----------

, , -,  -   -    (    ) ,   -    ,    ,      , 1,         !!!     ,        !!!!     , ,     !!!!!

----------


## Stimate-VS

,  ,      ,       ? ,   ,       -    ,     ""

----------

> ,  ,      ,       ? ,   ,       -    ,     ""


 , , ,  !    -  ?       "Stimate"...-VS ,    " "      "".    !!!!    ,         ....

----------

7    (((
  ?

P.S.    ,   ,  .

----------

....
1  1.5   
  3   
 ,  4.5   
  ,  ,  1.5 -   4.5.
: 1.5 - , 1.5 - ,   1.5 -

----------


## 2

""  ,                  .    ,   .  ,      "  ".   ,      .        .  ,    .          .  ,     ,      .              .   ,   ,   -,    .  .  1    ,        ,   ,      : "   .   ."  .

----------

> ...              ...


 : "   ,     ".

  :" ...  ,  ".

----------

-

----------

:Wink:

----------

,   ""        .      ""  .
     ,    :      ""?
     "",  ,    1,      .      -,     :   ( )   - ( :      ,       ? ,   ..).     , .       .  ""  .   
          -,  .  .
   P.S.  ,          ,       ,   ,    .

----------


## ViKiNG ()

> :
>   Liosik-Yar
> ...      85%   , 90%    , 90%    , 70%    , 80%    ,    .  ,    89 .    ,    .


*:   *  1.           ,      .  :Frown:         ,      3 ,        2,5 ,         ,          ,   ,       /  1. _ :_       ?
2. *       ,    Liosik-Yar: "  ,  .       ,       ,     ,   ,  ,      "* .    ,   ,      ,   ,      ( : Pentium 2,8 2 , 2  ,  10 - 2   2    - :MS Win   2003 SP1 - 2  ),     ,    , ...  -    !       ,        ! (       1, +  ).
*   (    ?):*       SQL,     ,    1        (    50 ,   10  ).            ,   ,   " 03.10.2007, 11:22    #49  
... ...     : "       ",        ... 

_        2,5 .    ,   ,      1: ,  ,                 .  !!!_     1,      .    ,     , ,         ,      ,        ,    8   ,      ...

----------

!!!        ...   ,      .     -   - ,  , ,  .
   ,

----------


## ViKiNG ()

> !!!        ...   ,      .     -   - ,  , ,  .
>    ,


,   ,     !    ,  ,       ,    :

-,        ,   ;
-,    ,      ,       ! :yes: ,            ,          ,    1.

*PS:*  :Stick Out Tongue:       : 
   ,        ,     ,          i7 4    Intel, 6 . ,      ,    ,     ,      :
krista.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2221&sid=1b2033483ba3a469b429e487933e7102
     ,     ,      100% ,          .
       SQL    ,           ,      ""   " " :

      ,       ,              ( ,  -  ,       ).      ,       .    ,  ! -   ,      MS Windows Standart Server 2003 SP1,    "  7"   10!     " "      ,      Microsoft    :Wink: ,    10    ,         (    ,     "MICROSOFT"  ,      ).       (     ) ,             ,         Microsoft.        ,      ,     ,  ,      ,  1,  Microsoft ( ,     - ...)      ,   ,        ,        ,    ...   ,         (      ),    , *  "  7"   2003*,  *-* _(       ,   ,                    !)_ *  ,    ,   ,* ...        ,        ,        . 

 :Frown:     ,   ,       ,     ,          ...        ,   ,                    ...         ,         ,   .

----------


## 58

1        . ..    ,    .   .    !    ,         .

----------

.................................

----------


## 1111

1 ,   !     ...      !    "".  ,     .       , 1     ,   ,       ,     ,   , ...

----------

,  ,  "   " 
 :Big Grin: 
  1 4   ,      ,   (" - ")      - ,      ,     1    ,   24  ,        -     Help ,         ;         ; ""  , ,    ,       ,  ,   .
  ,  , -        (, )     1      ,     1   ,    ,      -    ,   ,        ,       .  :Wink:

----------


## Niagara

,  1 ,  -  ,    ""    .
    ,     ,      ,      ,       .    ""    ,     1.       . 
  ""  1         ,    "+". 
        ""   ,          ,        3  .     ,    ,           ,....    ,        . 
   ,        .          ,         . 
    ""  3 ...  ,  ,        .       1    ,    ,     ...
   ,      ,    .

----------

,       .    1,        . 1   .      , ,     ,    ,      .      ,     ,      !!!

----------

> ""  1         ,    "+".


     ,         .     ?  ?

----------


## 58

:-(.

----------


## xgammms

-   ,   ,      ,,   .  , ,   ..    .

----------

> :-(.


 ,      ,  :Wow:     - --,     ;       , ??? , , -         ???    ,-  ???    "" ?

----------

,      ,    - --,     ;       , ??? , , -        ???    ,-  ???    "" ?

----------

,        -           ,    .
 ,           ;   , ,  ,    ,- !!!   ,  ,   ....  ,  ,    ,     .
  , -   ""     ,   -  ?         " "   (    ?)

----------


## _

++.

----------

AdminYanao,   .
 -  ,        .
        -      ,  ,    (   )         100 .   ,      ,   .   , ,    ,   -    ,          ,    ,          .     (   1   MSSQL  ) -           40 ,   1      5.    -    ,   .   ,  -   . 2    -  .    ,    ,     .       40 .     ,       .    ,   SQL group by  .      .      , ,    , ,    ,          ,      -   .        ,      ""  -   , .     ,      1-,      ,     ,         1-    .       .    1     -  .       -         1.

----------


## Killxp

,       , "   1-"

----------

> ,       , "   1-"


          ,        ,        ,         ,     " "

----------

-,    -   ,   ,

----------

> *:   *  1.           ,      . 2. [B]      ...


   .    -  .    -    .    ?     .  - - .    ,    .      ( ,   )      . ,   1   4,5 .          1   1-1,5  ( ).         .   ,    (    )    1 .      .          .
          . ..    ,             .

----------

> -,    -   ,   ,


, ,    -  .        -, ?     -  ?  ,     ,   -  -   ,

----------

,   - .   ,            .     ,   .      ,       ?  !

----------

> (),    ,     -    ,     (   )     .  ,     ,     - ,     .


  , ,    :       .
  N-       ( --  ).  ,   ,   : "      ".  ,          ,    .            .           .     ,   .     ,    .  ,  ,   : " ".
     / --     ,     .      ,        . ,   ,  .
*Stimate-VS*      IT-,  IT-.   .           ,      , ,    .      .
*Stimate-VS*:        ,       ?

----------


## karionovsv

,  !!!
    -?        .   ,  .    .

----------

> N-       ( --  ).  ,   ,   : "      ".  ,          ,    .       .


  N- -       " ".  ,   , ,   ,      .    "     " -       , ,       .    " "   ,     ""

----------

,   ... 

[QUOTE=;52380741]
  N-       ( --  ).  ,   ...[QUOTE]

   (  ,  ,   ,    " ")  ,    .  " "         ,    ,    " ".  ,    " "      .

----------


## Stimate-VS

,       ,  ...     =  *   ,     .  2- ,  1    .    -    ,   ,    . 

P.S.         "". ,   1-    -  ,      . , ...    ,

----------

.     .

----------


## dvk14

"software-krista-stimate-system"

----------


## Nina V

""   3 ,  .

----------

...     ...    -     3   ... =)

----------

.
     ,    
 DBF  ,       .
      ,    
    150 . .
      .
  !!!
     .

----------


## vervetka

,       ?

----------

-  "" ?

----------


## RiK KDK

> .
>      ,    
>  DBF  ,       .
>       ,    
>     150 . .
>       .
>   !!!
>      .


         .     !  :yes:

----------

,   ,    .            - , ,   .     .,         . 
 ,     ,    ,   .        ,  ,     ,              .         .     1,   , .

----------

...    .  , 1-  -   1   -    (     11 )    .    ( - )  ,    ,   -  ,   .    ""  -       "",      .     -   ,      -   .   ,   . 

P.S. ,     1 8.0   ,   ?

----------

(  , , ,         ,   )    - ?    5     :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ... (),   ,          ...
>      1...      3 (   :"   ")...    .  1   .    ....


    .      .    .   .       .     1   -    .     .     .     .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .     .


. .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

- !
 !.   - !.jpg
1, , " ",     .

----------

> . .


,    1  -    . 
            .
   :          ,  -     :Smilie: ))

----------

,      ,   ,     2 , 1    .     ,   .....   .

----------

.

----------

,  . 1

----------

,  . 1

----------

> (17) "     1   ...    1   -         -    ,


   -  10.     .    -     "- 10".
   "- 8"    -     !
       30 !
90       -    !

    !

----------

